# PCMCIA adapter for Macbook Pro



## nbr10 (Jan 20, 2004)

anyone in the GTA selling a USB adapter that will allow me to use a PCMCIA card in a MacBook Pro? I need to be able to use an EVDO network card for testing purposes and there in not an expresscard version yet.

I have seen these adapters advertised in the states but I was hoping to pick one up locally.

Thanks


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

nbr10, this site may help you find a solution.


----------



## nbr10 (Jan 20, 2004)

thanks. I was directed to that site when I started this quest earlier in the week. There are currently two manufacturers of such adapters but no *official* Mac support and it would seem no local place to purchase. I would really like to pick something up locally if that is an option as I only have a few days to complete my tests.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

Don't know might help
http://www.synchrotech.com/products/card-rw_29.html


----------



## kocoman (May 19, 2007)

bump

looking for expresscard to usb or expresscard to pcmcia adapter in gta.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Try this:

Duel Adapter

It's at DVShop in West End T.O.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Bell sells Expresscard EVDO adapters do they not?


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Not from what I can tell:

http://www.businessonthego.ca/defau...TION_CARD_SEP24_OCT24_BB_GOOGLE_ROS_300X250_2


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes they do.

Novatel Wireless X720 ExpressCard


----------



## kocoman (May 19, 2007)

What about the other way around? PC Card adapter that you put expresscards in?

thanks


----------

